# New DTV customer with BIG R15-500 problems (ver. 0x1184)



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

See last post...

Greetings all,
I have been a DirecTV customer now for all of 42 hours and I'm *very* unhappy. Here's my sad sad story:

After 8 years with DishNetwork I switched to DirecTV mainly because I had grown weary of DN's practice of outsourcing it's CSR/Tech Support halfway around the planet. This annoyance, along with DN's refusal to upgrade me to a DVR for free after 8 years with the same single tuner pushed me to DTV.

So, on Thursday, Jan 7, at approx. 1:30 pm, the DTV installer arrived and ushered in what I was hoping would be an era of trouble free satellite service and DVR'ing. Thursday nite was great... had to be out of town and I recorded LOST. Worked like a charm... I was happy as a pig in mud.

Friday evening (i.e. last nite) rolled around and problems started. While watching live tv (which I have read isn't truly live... but buffered) the system began to get very jerky then the R15-500 would reboot. It did this twice, performing a disk scan each time. System was fine for about 30 min., then the image disappeared (still had audio) and the dvr would not accept any commands from the remote... nor would it accept any inputs from the buttons on its face. Then it rebooted itself, did a scan disk, would be fine for 5-10 minutes, then the entire sequence would repeat (freeze, black, unresponsive remote, reboot, scan). After it did this 6 times I gave up and went to bed.

Got up this morning, turned the R-15 on and it began doing the same "freeze/reboot" cycle again. I hit the internet and found this most excellent forum. I read/researched several threads here and did the following:

1) A front panel "red button" reset (which didn't fix the problem)
2) A menu reset using the "reset everything option" (still not fixed)
3) I found this thread; *"Sick of R15 locking up- quick fix"* (sorry, I'd post the link but the forum won't allow it) and followed its directions. The receiver worked fine for about 20 minutes and then began the freeze/reboot cycle.

As I sit here typing this post, It is rebooting for the 4th time in the last 45 minutes. Is it time to gird up my loins and call DTV tech support... or is there any other tricks I can try first?

Now assuming I do have to call DTV support (and they will make me do all of this again I am sure) and my R15 is to be replaced, what are my chances I can talk them into an R16 (since I'm a new customer who is seriously considering chucking DTV at this point)?!?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Peace
Bengoshi2000


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Take a deep breath---it will be OK. You may have a bad unit, in which case it will be replaced an everything will be fine. I have been a DirecTV customer since 1994 and am very happy, so hopefully you will be too.
When it is working, can you go into the menu and see the satellite signals for all satellites and post them here?


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

PicaKing said:


> Take a deep breath---it will be OK. You may have a bad unit, in which case it will be replaced an everything will be fine. I have been a DirecTV customer since 1994 and am very happy, so hopefully you will be too.
> When it is working, can you go into the menu and see the satellite signals for all satellites and post them here?


I was able to check the sat signal levels right after the reformat. Average is 95+. There are a few transponders getting in the mid-70's. One transponder at 40 and one with 0. I didn't write down the values for each transponder. Currently, I can't get into any of the menus... the receiver is still freezing and rebooting.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

With those sat levels it sounds as though you have a good install and unfortunately a bad R15. I have, as well, been a long time D* customer and quite happy with their service. My R15-500 has been solid for over two years. They will send another. Sorry you got a bad one. And welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

One additional thouhgt, unplug the unit for a couple of minutes, worth a shot.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds like you have a defective unit, and will have to call DirecTV to get it replaced. Since the unit is still under warranty, you should not have to pay for replacement or shipping (normally $20) nor should your programming commitment be extended.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

I have an R15-500 in a motorhome. It has been abused by about 40,000 miles of bouncing over the expansion joints and potholes of the highway system. It works well. I've had various other DirecTV receivers for about 10 years. 

One thing that helps me is to remember that with 16 million customers, DirecTV had to find various ways to have a lot of people working for them. Some are even subcontractors to subcontractors! They all want to do a good job and want happy customers. Unfortunately the range of skills and knowledge relating to everything from space technology, company policy, FCC regulations, promotions and policy make it a challenge to be a good Customer Service Rep (CSR). If you are not getting what you need and think maybe your CSR is a newbie, gently hang up and call back. If that does not work, ask to be sent up a level by asking for a supervisor.

If your issue gets difficult, you may end up in a special section of CSRs that are required to call you back each day until both you and they are satisfied. 

With a little luck your first CSR will be very good. If not, with a little patience, you will get a great one.


On edit, I have an additional comment: DirecTV has a program they call "Protection Plan". It costs $6.00 per month, which for me with three recievers is only $2 each. Normally I don't like service plans but I do in this case. In addition to making all service issues "free", there seems to be faster reaction over the phone. When you first call you get to a computer that asks you questions. Although not offered as a choice you reply with "protection plan". It seems you get through to a more experienced CSR and quickly.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

So, if you haven't already, call them, tell them what's going on and what you've done to resolve, and they'll send you out a new unit. Shouldn't cost you an additional dime.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Bengoshi,

You will not get an R16 as they have not yet been released to D* customers. At least as of yesterday when I spoke to them about problems with my 3rd R15 replacement. the 4th is on the way. But, it never hurts to try. If you do get one let us know.

Since no one has done so, welcome to the forums.

D* will send you a replacement for the R15.

s.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Greetings all,
> I have been a DirecTV customer now for all of 42 hours and I'm *very* unhappy. Here's my sad sad story:
> 
> After 8 years with DishNetwork I switched to DirecTV mainly because I had grown weary of DN's practice of outsourcing it's CSR/Tech Support halfway around the planet. This annoyance, along with DN's refusal to upgrade me to a DVR for free after 8 years with the same single tuner pushed me to DTV.
> ...


Is it in a entertainment center? Check the temp (hold the info button for ~ 3 seconds).

Also, try unplugging it for a couple hours.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Greetings all,
> I have been a DirecTV customer now for all of 42 hours and I'm *very* unhappy. Here's my sad sad story:
> 
> After 8 years with DishNetwork I switched to DirecTV mainly because I had grown weary of DN's practice of outsourcing it's CSR/Tech Support halfway around the planet. This annoyance, along with DN's refusal to upgrade me to a DVR for free after 8 years with the same single tuner pushed me to DTV.
> ...


Yep! Sounds like you got a bad DVR right out of the box.Next step replacement.

Now if you get another one and it does the same thing.You might have other issues like no surge suppressor,overheating,electrical outlet problems ect.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have unplugged the receiver to no avail.

The receiver is in a cabinet with 6" of space on either side and 3" above it. No other equipment is in the same space. Back of the cabinet is open and the entire back of the receiver is exposed to open air. I did check the temps this morning first thing and it was reading 118*F. I just checked the temp again 2 minutes ago and it was 148*F... wait... the receiver just rebooted itself again... DAGNABBIT!

In other news, I called D* about 20 minutes ago and the Tech Support gal (who, BTW, had a darling mid-western accent... a pleasant sound from a tech). She listened to what I had done to address the problem and sent out a new receiver... no questions asked. So far, despite the hardware failure, D*'s customer service has DishNetwork beat hands down.

She said that she was going to send out the "new model" and it will arrive on Wednesday the 13th. I'm crossing my fingers for an R16!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> I have unplugged the receiver to no avail.
> 
> The receiver is in a cabinet with 6" of space on either side and 3" above it. No other equipment is in the same space. Back of the cabinet is open and the entire back of the receiver is exposed to open air. I did check the temps this morning first thing and it was reading 118*F. I just checked the temp again 2 minutes ago and it was 148*F... wait... the receiver just rebooted itself again... DAGNABBIT!
> 
> ...


Yep! I totally agree with your comment on Dishnotwrok.Sounds like the fan is not working.It's temperature controlled and should come on at 127.Good Luck!


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Sounds like the fan is not working.It's temperature controlled and should come on at 127.


Confirmed! The exhaust fan on the back is not working.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

Double confirmed... Since I wasn't looking forward to 3 days of a glitchy receiver (and the accompanying complaints of my two boys not being able to watch Power Rangers) I dug out an old pc power supply fan I had. I set it behind the R15 at the fan vents, plugged it in, and viola! The R15 has been running flawlessly for 12 hours and the temps have remained around 85*F.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Good news. See? Directv is not so bad after all.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Double confirmed... Since I wasn't looking forward to 3 days of a glitchy receiver (and the accompanying complaints of my two boys not being able to watch Power Rangers) I dug out an old pc power supply fan I had. I set it behind the R15 at the fan vents, plugged it in, and viola! The R15 has been running flawlessly for 12 hours and the temps have remained around 85*F.


I thought it sounded like an overheating issue. Glad you're back "up" until your replacement arrives.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

My R-15-500 is in spot that is hard to keep cool. What temperature do they normally report on the info screen? What temperature signals the "Too Hot" message? Is there a way to check if the fan is working OK? 

Thanks.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

My receivers run between 110 and 120.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bsprague said:


> My R-15-500 is in spot that is hard to keep cool. What temperature do they normally report on the info screen? What temperature signals the "Too Hot" message? Is there a way to check if the fan is working OK?
> 
> Thanks.


My R15-500 runs between 122 and 127.With 128 being the temperature the fan kicks in.The only way I know is when it's quite in the home I can hear a "Click" when the fan kicks on.If your fan is not working you would have the same problems as the previous poster with the fan problems.

You can also solve your heat problem the way he did.I also do believe you can power a fan thru the R15's USB port.

Let's hope DirecTV and NDS read these posts and making an adjustment to lower the
temperatures in the R15s.As I do believe cooler temperatures with solve alot of problems and noise in the R15s.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

My R15-500 is installed in a cabinet designed into my motorhome for entertainment equipment. The design is poor, in that in is near the ceiling and close to the roof. There is not a lot of insulation so the when the sun heats the roof, the heat gets into the equipment cabinet. I have installed a "muffin fan" to circulate air in the cabinet, which helps. My R15 runs at about 128 or 129, so the fan must be on. 

Yesterday my wife said she saw a message on the TV screen warning of high heat and a potential shutdown. She didn't know you could check the temperature so I don't know how high it got to trigger the message.

I think I am going to install another muffing fan on the back of the R15 as a booster.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FWIW - we did a little survey about a year and a half ago. The -500 seems to run ~ 10 C (~ 18 F) hotter.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this at Amazon... according to the reviews a TIVO owner used this to address an overheating issue.

http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Mobile-Fan-External-Cooling/dp/B00080G0BK


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> I found this at Amazon... according to the reviews a TIVO owner used this to address an overheating issue.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Mobile-Fan-External-Cooling/dp/B00080G0BK


I found and am using a similar unit at radio shack that doesn't have the legs.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> I found this at Amazon... according to the reviews a TIVO owner used this to address an overheating issue.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Mobile-Fan-External-Cooling/dp/B00080G0BK


Or, you could use one of these for $1.99. Dropped my R15's temp by 10 C.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999104


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

Replacement unit arrived today... it's an R15-300. Currently I have an R15-500. Is the 300 any better or worse (regarding reliability)? I want to know before I open the box.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Replacement unit arrived today... it's an R15-300. Currently I have an R15-500. Is the 300 any better or worse (regarding reliability)? I want to know before I open the box.


I always say if it's DirecTV's nickel a R15 is a R15.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Replacement unit arrived today... it's an R15-300. Currently I have an R15-500. Is the 300 any better or worse (regarding reliability)? I want to know before I open the box.


I think they are all pretty much the same. But I and several others have noticed that recently the 500 users had more posts regarding problems, and they had more software updates than the 100 and 300. Anecdotal evidence, but still it is my 2 cents.

I have 2 300s and like them very much.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

This topic has been about heat, the cooling fan and the results of a R15-500 fan failure. 

About 7 or 8 posts back I requested information about what temperature the R15 will normally show on the info screen. The answer was about 125 F. I also asked what temperature would force a shutdown. 

I wrote that my R15 shut down with a warning on the TV screen, but I was unable to check the temperature. It did it again yesterday giving me the chance to check the temp. On the reboot it read 149 F. So, it appears that shutdown is programed for 150 F.

My R15 and fan are not defective. As previously posted, it is installed in a motorhome equipment cabinet that is close to the ceiling. On warm sunny days the cabinet gets warm as the sun hits roof. It was sunny and near 80 in Indio, CA yesterday and the cabinet got warm. It is impractical to move the R15 due to wiring and available space. My solution is a fan that forces cool air into the cabinet. The fan works well except that I have to remember to turn it on. 

I think I can get better cooling if I add another fan to the back of the R15 as suggested earlier in the topic.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Replacement unit arrived today... it's an R15-300. Currently I have an R15-500. Is the 300 any better or worse (regarding reliability)? I want to know before I open the box.


Bengoshi,

Can you post the temperature displayed on the info screen for the R15-300 when operating normally? Thanks.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Feb 9, 2008)

bsprague said:


> Can you post the temperature displayed on the info screen for the R15-300 when operating normally? Thanks.


After two days it appears to run at a rock solid 105*F.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Replacement unit arrived today... it's an R15-300. Currently I have an R15-500. Is the 300 any better or worse (regarding reliability)? I want to know before I open the box.


You'll like the R15-300. It's made by Philips in Mexico where DirecTV (and cable) boxes have been built for years and years (not China like your dysfunctional 500). And it will run a lot cooler, too-even with a working fan.

I don't even know if the fans work on my two R15-300's....they never get above 105 degrees F even in the summer so the fans never turn on!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

R15-300 running at a steady 104 degrees F.

- Merg


----------

